# Bigcartel



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

In regards to Bigcartel....

What does bigcartel offer in regards to SEO optimization for your site?

Or do you need to get a front page and optimize the front page for SEO?

Marc


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

if you know a thing or two about html and seo you can view the source(right click) of a big cartel page to get an idea


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Bigcartel kinda lacks in that department especially when it comes to naming photos


----------

